# Dw yes or no? Evoque



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm really not too sure about this one Whizzer. Taking the roof off a jeep does not necessarily make it a nice thing. What does it look like with the soft top up. 

I think i'll say no to this. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Well, it's certainly different - more of a fashion statement I think! :doublesho

No likey here but I'm sure some will. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

NO :devil:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anybody got a match what kind of hallucinogenics where Land Rover taking nooooooooo


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like something mocked up for Barbie, so......No.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Why oh why! No!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I'm really not too sure about this one Whizzer. Taking the roof off a jeep does not necessarily make it a nice thing. What does it look like with the soft top up.
> 
> I think i'll say no to this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

R0B said:


>


That'd be a definite no then lol.

Cheers Rob.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Definite NO .... Range Rover lost there way after the Classic


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. No from me too. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

no


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

There are not many cars that I'd feel more embarrassed to own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I've been seeing a bright orange one on a regular basis for over 6 months now - in the warmer months, with the top down, the guys tootling around in it looked like they were sitting in a skip with wheels.

NO :speechles:speechles:speechles


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope, I saw one of these (posted it on here a few months ago) being tested on the M56. Looks ridiculous. Proportions are all wrong, it sits to high off the road and is squished from the roof down.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The soft top aspect is ridiculous.

I actually like the Ewok  & a good mate owns one but they are way too common. I'd take the Freelander thing.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes for me :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another no


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Nooooo


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely Not ! A car that should never have been made !!!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It immediately made me think of one of these blown up.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I kind of get the feeling that it would be like sitting in a driveable bath tub


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> I kind of get the feeling that it would be like sitting in a driveable bath tub


   

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't own one. 

However....I see this was probably made for the American buyer. They love soft top jeeps, vitaras and all that so this will definitely look at home rolling around Beverly hills etc.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Tbf it would blend in much better if it were painted the same colour as the wall behind it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I might be silly, but looks like an old golf convertible


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Looks like something mocked up for Barbie, so......No.


This is so true. I can see it in bright pink already. My 5 year old daughter would love it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol, the back window looks bigger in the softtop version than it does in the normal one. It's a no from me, a yes from my wife and a no from my mum.lol


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Definately no even if i could afford one.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

No and as said above my first thought was a strange car themed bath with wheels.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Not too keen on Evoques personally and this one is worse so it's a no from me.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the coupé version of the Evoque but have to say no to this one. I just don't think it looks right without its hat on.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i seen one on the road not so long ago didn't like much,With the roof up it looks worse.
not for me


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

no looks more lilke a toy


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

seen a few of these already and its a NO...... dont like the original Evoque either but this is worse. Looks like an amateur chop- roof conversion IMHO.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

packard said:


> I might be silly, but looks like an old golf convertible


No you are not, you perhaps overlooked post 21:lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

God No,No,No.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Afraid not


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

No,:devil:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw one of these in real life today for the first time.

It was black, it didn't offend me as much as I thought it would, looked perfectly reasonable to be honest. 

Probably the black on black.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

My neighbour will probably buy one of these... And it's a no from me too!


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

It's a no from me.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

God that is awful 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

The wife's had 2 RR Evoques and whilst we are fans of this particular SUV, the new cabriolet is not for us, considering they start at around £50k, there's some many more better looking cars around for that sort of money.

So I'm another NO


----------

